
Do Women Handle Start-Ups Better Than Men? - nreece
http://blogs.wsj.com/independentstreet/2009/01/15/do-women-handle-start-ups-better-than-men/
======
alaskamiller
During my unemployment phase I would hide in between the aisles in between
business books and technical books of Borders from opening till closing. One
thing I've mastered was the art of reading business books. It's really simple:
open up a business book with catchy hook, flip through the table of content,
note the chapter titles, close book. There. That's all you need.

~~~
ojbyrne
I like to make the distinction between "airport" business books and "business
school" business books. It's a useful distinction, simply because compared to
engineering, business is hard (Anyone can build a product, selling it and
making it succeed is hard). The problem is that the vast majority of
successful people will talk about the "airport" business book that was the key
to their success because their experience was primary based on luck, with some
crappy motivational type writing along the way (Hey, Tim Ferris, I'm talking
about you).

Michael Porter is an excellent place to start if you want to read thoughtful
writing on how to actually create successful businesses. Just expect it to be
as challenging as a good technical book.

